# Pre wedding works @ penang Clan Jetty, Fig tree hill resort and Teluk Kumbar from www.Jooiwah.com



## jooiwah (Mar 14, 2016)

Sharing of my pre wedding works.


----------



## weepete (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the tilt on the last two dhots but otherwise nicely done. I particularly like the 1st


----------

